# Free Photo Manipulations and Personalizations



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello, 
I would like to off FREE photo manipulations. I would be blending your horse into a different background or setting, and adding possible text. I will post the finished product here, but with your permission (please state so in your post) I would like to use the better ones on my DeviantART account. 

Here is what you need to provide:
1. 2-3 pictures of your horse, find CRISP and CLEAR pictures. 
2. Name, Breed, gender ect - and mention if you want personalization. 
3. Patience. I will get to them when I can.

I know how fun it is to see your horse be a *STAR* of an image, so thats why I am offering this, and because I need to work on my manip skills and build up some examples. 

 

EXAMPLES:: most examples were made for a sim horse site called horsephenonena.com. 
















http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs51/f/2009/297/0/a/Adonia_by_enolatwa.jpg


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

wow i LOVE that first one! 

are any of these ok?
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures129.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melaniegould240.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures124.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures030.jpg

I'd prefer it with no text, thanks!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would LOVE one too! 
Would you be able to do a cowboy-ish background that says something like "get that cow" or something lol.. either that or a field of flowers? 
**Penny, Quarter horse, mare -(personalization? :? ).** 
Uhh I only have one good pic of her running on this computer xP sorry


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, I would LOVE one so I am going to jump in line really quick, I will be right back with pictures, have to pick the right ones.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^I took to long to put these in my post above, lol, whoops^^^

Okay so if you don't mind I have 2 horses that are pretty much my life. 
1st is "Halo" 
Choose whichever one you like best.
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/152.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/150.jpg
If you decide to use this one, is it possible to edit the lead rope out?
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/176.jpg

Okay now here is my boy "Scout"
Also choose whichever one you like best.
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/033.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/022-3.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/049.jpg

Thank you so so much, oh and I was wondering if it can be a background that makes them stand out and not blend in with them so much. Thank you once again for this oppurtunity to have an awesome picture.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh and I don't need their names or wording in the picture.  Thanks again. Also, if you really like any that you do of mine I do give permission for you to use them in your DeviantArt Account.


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse:

Not the greatest - but giving everyone a shot.


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry, found motivation to do other things.

PS - this has personalization, for all who questioned what that was.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, those both are soo gorgeous. I just love how you can do that!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i would love one. have a look on the link and photo. and you choose.
(personalized)
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket 
^^horse is called apache(showname- A missing colour)

apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket
^^this is lilly


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

SORRY THE 2ND LINK WAS A REPEAT OF THE FIRST ONE ITS MENT TO BE THIS PHOTO. 












^^this is lilly 




thank you. so exciteed


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow I love it, THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome, thanks!


----------

